# halloween sounds



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

does anyone have the ghost host chant or what ever it is please write back soon thank you!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You mean from the Haunted Mansion?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

where could i find the hole saying


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is this the grim grinning ghosts?


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

no


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This? 




Check here: http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/DisneySoundsPage.html


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i have the entire haunted mansion ride thru..and the nighmare before xmas version i can send it to your personal email if that helps. drop me a private message if ur interested


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

can't you just put on this fourm if you don't mind


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

yes Hauntiholik


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scaryman579 said:


> can't you just put on this fourm if you don't mind


Sorry. That's copyrighted material and it violates the forum rules to post it here.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

ooh i see sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

thank you all so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i have the link if anyone needs it


----------

